# Autoglym SRP by hand



## Paul_VR6 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but i have searched and havnt found my answer yet.

When using srp by hand it says on here not to use too much as it dusts. 
When i try this i always get the impression that the pad is too dry. And may be damaging the paint. 

My question is how much should i be using? And should i be damping the pad.

Also if i use egp after the srp if i want to do the same again in say a couple of weeks. Do i need to use the srp again or is it better to use just the egp.

Sorry for what prob seems like stupid questions.

Thanks


----------



## 1000lakes (May 12, 2007)

Damp the pad, you will use less product that way and it is easier to apply.
For how much, just coin sized blob will do for quite large area. You'll see if it is not enough, you can always add some. 

You can use srp again if you want to, but I think it is easier just to add another layer of egp. And go very thin with that egp + let it properly dry before buffing. (longer the better)


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

just add additional layers of EGP over itself, if the car is clean etc. Adding more SRP will simply remove everything that is on there. If you got good coverage from the EG then it will nicely seal in the SRP underneath and you can add more over the top :thumb:

Just remember EGP needs to go on VERY thin as well. So thin you rally dont think you have put enough on. Better to do 2 very thin layers to make sure you get 100% coverage than slap it on thick...Takes a bit of practice IMHO.


----------



## R600 (Mar 31, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=10656
davekg does some realy good write ups and is updateing them as we speak there is a small bit about srp in this link but im sure he has a more detailed review about srp somewhere. if my memory serves me right. hope this is useful


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The key I find to using SRP at its best is not to simply rub on once and then remove, but to thoroughly work the polish. It contains light abrasives which if worked can deliver correction to light swirls and the fillers can help deal with more moderate ones.

Personally, I would work on small areas at a time of around 18" square, spread a small amount of polish around and then work into the paint with medium pressure for a good couple of minutes per section - this will work the polish, filling the swirls and also getting the best out of the light abrasives so you'll get a notably better finish this way in terms of the correction achieved.

Then top with the EGP, and in a couple of weeks just go straight to the EGP because as mentioned above, if you use SRP you will remove your previous EGP layer.


----------



## tyler durden (Sep 4, 2007)

Can you only put egp over srp or can you put jetseal or xxxwax?


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

tyler durden said:


> Can you only put egp over srp or can you put jetseal or xxxwax?


You can put jetseal or wax over SRP, you dont need to use EGP


----------



## tyler durden (Sep 4, 2007)

Sound thanks madmoggy


----------



## Paul_VR6 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone.
Much appreciated.


----------



## Paul_VR6 (Mar 11, 2008)

How long will the egp last b4 i need 2 re-apply it?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Couple of layers should be good for four months or so... it was my old winter protection before I discovered Collinite.


----------



## baldy1926 (Jan 30, 2007)

*silly question*

hi i'm having a blond moment whats egp?


----------



## Dan_GSi (Mar 12, 2008)

Autoglym Extra Gloss protection


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Couple of layers should be good for four months or so... it was my old winter protection before I discovered Collinite.


+1 yeap has egp protects well but buy collinte


----------



## Paul_VR6 (Mar 11, 2008)

I tried the srp last night. And i was really impressed with how well it covers/hides the swirls. i hadnt been working it enough all these years and wasnt getting the best out of it. 

But i must say my arms are killing me. I need sum sort of machine 2 do this with.
Can anyone suggest any cheap machines which will take the hard work out of applying srp?

Thanks


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yes, you really need to work the SRP in for quite a while until it goes 'clear' - you're right, it is really hard work by hand. I've been doing mine like this one panel at a time for the past week and then topped it off with Z***l Carbon and now it looks like this (not the best pic as I was rushing).
I'm sure a G220 would work well with SRP


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Cant see a car in that picture it just looks like a garage door and brick wall.:thumb:

Will it be okay to top SRP straight after with Megs NXT as I gather thats a sealant and I already have it in my collection. I assume it will be but wonder how long I should leave between coats etc.


----------

